# Any downsides to buying Bolt at Best Buy?



## brettb (Jan 6, 2016)

For example, will I be able to pay for service yearly after the first free year?

I missed the $50 gift card deal but it's $285.99 at the moment and I have a $5 certificate. Plus, I can pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## jimpc (Jan 2, 2016)

brettb said:


> For example, will I be able to pay for service yearly after the first free year?
> 
> I missed the $50 gift card deal but it's $285.99 at the moment and I have a $5 certificate. Plus, I can pick it up tomorrow.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEST-BUY-10...198488?hash=item3d0e140698:g:KgEAAOSwU~FWDSA~

You're welcome.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

brettb said:


> For example, will I be able to pay for service yearly after the first free year? I missed the $50 gift card deal but it's $285.99 at the moment and I have a $5 certificate. Plus, I can pick it up tomorrow.


Best Buy works just fine. I bought mine there because of the $50 gift card. You become a normal TiVo customer so you can buy whatever service you want.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

If you buy directly form Tivo.com the box comes pre-activated, which will save you ~one hour during set up.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

brettb said:


> For example, will I be able to pay for service yearly after the first free year?
> 
> I missed the $50 gift card deal but it's $285.99 at the moment and I have a $5 certificate. Plus, I can pick it up tomorrow.


 the gift card deal is back again this week.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

brettb said:


> For example, will I be able to pay for service yearly after the first free year?
> 
> I missed the $50 gift card deal but it's $285.99 at the moment and I have a $5 certificate. Plus, I can pick it up tomorrow.


The deal is back. And make sure you price match to Amazon which is still $285.07 for the 500GB Bolt.

Plus if, it's like last week, I also got 5% back in Reward Zone dollars. For another $14.25 back to use at BestBuy.


----------



## swak (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad the $50 gift card deal is live again. Got mine today using Best Buy credit card for 5% reward and used a 10% movers coupon.


----------



## cwicomputers (Jan 9, 2016)

plus if interested in mini they price matched amazons at 110.85


----------

